
Show HN: WebRTC based encrypted data transfer between peers - darkbatman
https://github.com/abhishekgahlot/gutenberg-rtc
======
tptacek
This appears to be unauthenticated AES-CBC, and is thus insecure.

------
anderspitman
Always love me some p2p. Is there a TL;DR comparision to other WebRTC p2p
libraries, like webtorrent/simple-peer, libp2p, etc?

